# About to start CPAM app



## JayBee1

Hello. I'm hoping to get some opinions.

We have a vlt-ts (visiteur) and we arrived on November 16th 2021.
We opened a bank acct on January 12th
We have a mobile phone bill from January 20th
But...we only have a "bail" from Feb 4th as we were in Airbnb's.
We have our OFII letter Feb 8th
We have birth certificate etc.

Do we have enough proven 3 months time time here in France?

Thanks again.


----------



## JayBee1

And I also have a covid shot proof on Dec 15th 2021.


----------



## bhamham

I just went through the application process for CPAM. I believe you need to show continuous lodging since you arrived (at least 3 mos). I used the bills I received from the chambres d'hotes where I was staying and the EDF contract of my rental. You'll need the RIB from your bank. Do you have a utility bill along with the bail? I don't believe they will accept the mobile phone bill - not really sure. They might accept an internet/TV contract.


----------



## JayBee1

Sadly I only have an SFR mobile bill. I will submit the airbnb bills along with our first month "real" rental.
Thanks bhamham!


----------



## JayBee1

I will also contact this french assistanceservice.








France Services|Agence nationale de la cohésion des territoires


Un nouveau modèle d’accès aux services publics pour les démarches du quotidien




agence-cohesion-territoires.gouv.fr


----------



## bhamham

I just checked my notes and for the application it states 'proof of residency (Utility Bills, *rental contract*, etc.)' so you're probably good with your bail. I'd give them the SFR bill too.


----------



## Bevdeforges

As I mentioned over on the thread about car insurance, different agencies have different standards for what does or doesn't fly as a proof of residence. There is a very good chance that CPAM may well take your mobile phone bill (or the last three months' bills), whereas other offices will have other standards. The prefecture tends to be a bit "stickier" about wanting what they want - but can often be convinced to accept what you've got depending on how you approach them.


----------



## JayBee1

Thank you. I just got off the phone with the local France Services (website linked above) 
She understood our dilemma and we are heading down there next week with our CPAM file. They have contacts that I don't...or a way of cutting through to the correct people. She sounded very informed and helpful.

She will also help us do our first paper version income tax (thanks Bev for that suggestion on another post).


----------

